# Motorola X



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Huh? :blink:


Having phones running terrible windows mobile didn't help HTC phones have not been flawless either.



> X has a real keyboard


You're thinking of the old Droid, the X is touchscreen keyboard ONLY. Which is a big turn off for me.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Having phones running terrible windows mobile didn't help HTC phones have not been flawless either.


I was speaking about Android & HTC.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I was speaking about Android & HTC.


Yet you refereed to the RAZR which ran Motorola OS.

Lets not get into a hardware/software discussion because the chipsets used in many phones are specific to the software OS they run.

All I was trying to say is Motorola and HTC have both had their fair share of problems. The "coolest" kid on the block will always get picked on by the "haters"....much like the first rev of the RAZR.

That being said I would snap up a MotoX over and HTC if I wanted an Android phone....but those android phones move sssssooooo fast, its like every month the latest and greatest one gets knocked off its pedastle.


----------



## thezoo (Sep 13, 2008)

I've got an HTC wizard. It's huge, runs windblowsmobile and eats batteries on wifi or surfing. I've had 5 motos, 2 nokias, sonyericson & samsung. I'm happy with the build quality of HTC's products, they (tmobile mda era phones) are pretty durable. Soaked in the rain, dropped multiple times from shirt pocket. Downfall is it's huge.
In the store, none of the smaller slim phones feel rugged in comparison. I'm looking at upgrading now. My moto razr was a decent phone, wife still uses it though it does have some quirks, same as most any phone I've used, lol. 

Glad to see something besides winmo & iphone, nokia just got dusted, symbian who? My next phone will be andriod.


----------



## WestwoodHomes (Jan 18, 2010)

I had the original Motorola Droid and had no issues with it other that the sliding keyboard. It was a solid phone with a very stable platform. I upgraded to the Droid X yesterday and it is light years better than the first Motorola Droid. Better platform, bigger screen and a lot faster. It is a big phone but this is far and away the best smart phone I have had yet.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

I went to verizon today to try out the X. Wow that is an awesome phone. It was my first real experience with the android platform. It would take some getting used to, plus the store phones are always screwed up with people messing with their layouts/settings. It was really fast. I liked the swype keyboard a lot and found it easy to type words in. 

I know this phone wouldn't last on my belt all day though. it's a metal case but the whole phone is too wide and flat and would probably just get cracked at some point. I also checked out the rock, which could be my jobsite phone and upgrade the office line(mobile also) to the X and keep it in the truck when I need web/email access.

Overall, I think the X is pretty impressive and I think it has an edge over the Incredible.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

"OtterBox is making cases for the new Motorola Droid X in the Impact, Commuter and Defender Series™ models. We will have more information about these cases shortly, however at this time we do not have set release dates. Please keep an eye on our website for a sign up page to receive notification when they will be available. Thank you for your interest."


that is from one of their sales reps I emailed them.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Their cases normally appear about 2-3 months after release of the product.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

you would think that they would get advanced models of the phones from the companies, even if they aren't working models, they could get a jump start.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Sometimes they do. But its getting more rare. Reason being is these big phone names like htc, apple, rim, motorola etc etc don't want to give anything away about new designs too early. Even the FCC only show very vague diagrams of new products.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i am surprised to see people like the button keyboard over the on screen keyboard. that was one of the reasons i went from blackberry to iphone. 
if i had verizion i would have a new droid, they are pretty sweet.


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

i tried the keyboard on the X and it was ok. you can leave your finger on the keyboard and just go from letter to letter and it knows the word you want to spell. pretty slick.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

chris klee said:


> i am surprised to see people like the button keyboard over the on screen keyboard.


Old dog/new tricks? 

I know I'm one that is very hesitant to give up the keyboard. And yes, I often with the virtual keyboards on my phone now. No thanks :no:


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

I just installed Swype on my EVO 10 minutes ago and I can tell you it is incredibly fast and accurate compared to typing by pecking on the touchscreen I bet after a day getting used to it, I'll never go back to typing the old way again

My guess is that Swype will replace typing on mobile devices in the very near future .


----------



## ApgarNJ (Apr 16, 2006)

greg, yeah. I tried it out to see how easy swype would be to use and it really does work quite well. I think the keyboard is easier to use when the phone is horizontal than vertical, at least on the X. I am due for an upgrade, i'm just waiting for an otterbox for the X and even then it may not be on my hip all day.


----------

